# Mangrove Snapper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Targeting Mangrove Snapper

In warmer regions, such as Florida, mangrove (mango) snapper is one of the most common species of snapper. This wary little devil can be found in canals, grass flats, in shore, and off shore in waters to around 180 feet. We have found them as deep as 210', but this is rare. In open water most mango snapper are found near bottom structure or reefs. Baits of choice includes, live pin fish, shrimp, frozen Spanish sardines, or greenbacks. The mangrove snapper is a tough fish to target. As the mango size increases so does its wariness of baits. Light to medium tackle is an absolute must. In addition, fluorocarbon leader is well worth the cost. In federal waters the daily possession limit is 10 per angler. On charter & head boats that meet the requirements a two day possession limit is allowed. A catch of twenty mangrove snapper is a very good catch. With NO closed season this 'copper red' variety of snapper is highly sought after twelve months out of the year. Non-the-less, the prolific mango snapper continues to be extremely abundant; yet, even for experts, hard to catch. 
As we prepare to board the Florida Fisherman ll, we know we are in for a real challenge; after all, we will be, 'Targeting mangrove snapper.'

In addition to frozen herring let's make sure we have plenty of live pin fish. Mr. Willis Ellis is ready; we all are:

As we pull out of Hubbard's Marina we see our flag flying high over the John's Pass boardwalk. We are America, we are FREE, we are proud:


Oh! How proud we are of our tropical white sandy beaches. 
Madeira Beach, Florida is enjoyed year round by thousands:

After a Tammy 'Jersey girl' chicken burrito most hit the bunks, some troll. Mr. Eddie Sumrall landed this beauty, and three more, while headed to the snapper banks one hundred miles off Madeira Beach, Florida:

One A.M. Saturday morning. Now that was one quick night. Hope the snapper are ready for an early morning breakfast:
The bite is not as hot as we would like to see it. But many very nice snapper are hitting the deck. These little thieves did not skip out without paying for their meal:


Just before dawn fish box number one is looking good:

Sun-up, the mangos are not the only ones ready for breakfast:


Picture Florida perfect weather, the best of friends, mangrove snapper, and:

Will the snapper still be hungry? Well!



As Master Jerry was battling his snapper, flipper decided to play games with it. First mate, Will, skillfully yanks the mango the jaws of the mighty porpoise:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We are deeply honored to have with us, once again, three generations of the Lanier family. Mr. Larry Lanier (L) has been teaching his sons, Travis and James how to fish ever since they were two years old. Now, Jaime's son, Cody (R) is leaning from the best:

Travis, a diesel mechanic, and James, a fire fighter, are both experts. Next trip we hope to see Erick & Jenny. Jenny, we need to see more real ladies on the Florida. 'Little sister' please make the next trip. Looks like 'papa' can still teach the kids:


Looks like Mr. Lanier can catch more than fish:

Hold on! Young Master Rexroart just had a hit on his flat line. This fish is big, really big, and ever so fast. On and on goes the great battle. Then we see it, a huge king fish. Quick! Will, the gaff. Mr. Bryan Rexroat, (L) Cape Coral, Florida, is so proud of his son, Evin. Even Will cant keep from smiling:

Mr. Richard Sipple limits out on mangrove snapper:

As the sun decides to take a dive into the warm, calm, crystal clear, Gulf of Mexico waters, we think of food. We are hungry; I mean really hungry. Now that grilled to perfection steak dinner is simply heaven on earth:


One box is already iced down, and this one is looking good. Let's see if we can top it off:

Mr. Michael Edmonds, fishing out of spot # 48. Looks like the mangos are getting bigger & bigger:

With honor we welcome Ms. Nancy Mach. Nancy won this free fishing trip at the Florida Sportsman Expo:

Well! As with all good things this too must end. It's hot shower and then bunk time. Madeira Beach here we come:
Six A.M. Sunday morning. That was one quick night. The fishing was, by our standards, a little slower than we would have liked. 
Never-the-less, 'Targeting Mangrove Snapper' produced a very respectable catch. The Lanier's are one happy family:


Larry, Travis, Cody, & James Lanier. Next time we will be looking for Eric and Little Sister:

Not enough room for ice. What a problem!

Captain Garret weighs in the winner, 9.4 pound, and runner-up (7.3)pound, snapper jack pot winners:



Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, some big mingos right there, & a nice king too! You guys always have a blast out there. Thanks for the awesome report.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:notworthy: Thanks! We do indeed have a 'blast out there.' Great food, Florida weather, & the best of companionship; who could ask for anything more. Oh yes! There is also the fish. 
Going hog hunting this Tuesday. Hope to 'blast' one.

I did! 
My personal best:


----------

